# Oh BOY!!! "World's smallest pellia"



## gnome (Jan 27, 2004)

I just found this on AquaBid:
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?liveplantsb&1113913581

Now I know what I want for Christmas =P~ . Better yet, I'll trade BOTH of my kids for a little of that :biggrin: .

-Naomi


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

*Buy It Now* for $100 + $35 shipping! YIKES!!! :shock:


----------



## gnome (Jan 27, 2004)

Yeah - I figure more like "one Christmas in the distant future"  . Really neat, though, huh? Knowing my track record, I'd probably kill it in the first week  .


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

I want some too! That proce is for only a few fronds, not evena handful or anything.

Also, by back tracking through the photo one finds www.shrimpnow.com looks like a new shrimp forum. Most of the members seem to be from China.... and they have a planted tank section.


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

wow, but the question still remains if that is truely the world's smallest? :-D


----------



## pardalisjk (Dec 23, 2004)

Patience people, remember M. tenerum cost about that much just a few short years ago.


----------



## billionzz (Apr 9, 2005)

Hi Dennis,

Sorry to get off subject but could you give me a brief description how to backtrack a photo?

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

ya...you go to the Auction link..then look at the photo properties..then go o the URL root


----------



## gnome (Jan 27, 2004)

I just registered on that site, this evening. I noticed that many of the photos were taken by Zhou Hang. He's a leading researcher of shrimp, and he takes kick-butt photos. Only registered members can see the gallery photos and stuff, and I couldn't resist... 

Well, not thirty minutes after I started this thread, I received a PM from a very, very nice gentleman (I suspect one of Santa's elves... Thanks again!), offering to send me some "world's smallest pellia"!!!!! Gosh - I didn't even have to wait 'til *this* Christmas!!! Woo-hoo :supz: 

Now I hope I don't kill it 8-[ .

-Naomi


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

Congrats Naomi, lucky lucky you, wish I had kids to trade them off too ... hehehahaha

They are incredibly beautiful, that much I admit.


----------



## gnome (Jan 27, 2004)

gnome said:


> I noticed that many of the photos were taken by Zhou Hang. He's a leading researcher of shrimp, and he takes kick-butt photos.


 #-o I got my gurus confused. Zhou Hang is a hobbyist who specializes in shrimp, and he gets much of his very current information from following the research done by Prof. Liang in China. Sorry. Just wanted to clear that up.

But Zhou Hang does take kick-butt photos  !

-Naomi


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

I agree with you on that Naomi ... very nice indeed.


----------



## richy (Nov 8, 2004)

gnome said:


> Well, not thirty minutes after I started this thread, I received a PM from a very, very nice gentleman (I suspect one of Santa's elves... Thanks again!), offering to send me some "world's smallest pellia"!!!!! Gosh - I didn't even have to wait 'til *this* Christmas!!! Woo-hoo :supz:
> 
> -Naomi


please do share! i'll even gnaw my arm off as a trade in!


----------



## ShrimpLA (Apr 15, 2005)

richy said:


> please do share! i'll even gnaw my arm off as a trade in!


I'll give an arm and a leg! ok I'll throw in my ipod too but thats it! =P~


----------



## Aaron (Feb 12, 2004)

Did you just say you'd trade your ipod?!?


----------



## gnome (Jan 27, 2004)

Uh-oh! My two derelict kids or an arm, a leg, AND an ipod?!?! I think this guy's got me beat!

I was in touch last night with the guy who's auctioning the stuff off on AquaBid (I joined shrimpnow.com and we were exchanging PM's). He said he didn't actually know the scientific name for it, so I guess it's being sold there simply as "mini pellia." He also said he realizes it's very unlikely anybody will buy it at that price, but at this moment, very few people in Singapore have it, and it grows (submerged, at least) VEEEERRRRY SLOOOOOWWWWLY. It's quite expensive there, too. He's experimenting with 14-day mail and hopes to be able to significantly cut the price of shipping, and maybe even lower the price on the mini pellia, itself. 

So the fact that I'm getting some of this stuff from Mr. Somebody is REALLY a treat!!! I could sneak my husband's ipod while he's not looking and you can have my two kids AND an ipod! :biggrin: And did I mention, I'll include a Playstation 2 with my son? 

Rich - maybe at a future open house I can bring some... Even if I don't have much, I know that many of the other members of the group can grow things much faster and better than I can. Then they'll bring some to open houses in the future, where I can grab some "back"  . 

-Naomi


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

Hey Naomi

Since you are in such a generous mood, wanna send some my way? I only need about 2 fronds, I have a very small Nano tank (2.5 gallon) and if it grows slow, so be it then.

Cheers

p.s. I only have a 14 year old son to trade .. hehehehe


----------



## danio27 (Jul 24, 2004)

I've heard that it grows much faster emersed. If everything goes as planned, I should get my "sample" portion in a few days.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Due to my careful nature, I have nothing to trade...my annoying downstairs neigbhor has a child, but thats not nice. I will trade my neaigbhor herself though


----------



## gnome (Jan 27, 2004)

Will have to see... For all I know, I may only be getting two fronds (or thalli? Why does "thalli" sound like a dirty word to me :-k ?) myself. In which case, I might not be able to be *that* generous  . ALSO, it's entirely possible that what I'm getting is not actually the same liverwort. Mine's not coming from Asia. Not sure if I'm getting emersed or submersed stuff, and if emersed, it may be a LONG while before I know. And that's IF I manage to provide the conditions that would create that snowflake pattern. 

The person who's sending me the mini pellia - he told me that there's somebody who calls himself "Manuran" on Aquabid who occasionally auctions off this stuff, only the photo he shows in the auction is in the emersed form - darker green, and sort of "bubbly-looking," I think. So this is what I'm probably getting. If I remember correctly, I believe he called it "mini pellia" in his auctions, and in the description, gave the scientific name Riccardia chamedry-something-or-other. 

Well, I don't think I'll take human offspring or chewed-off limbs... Maybe tiger shrimp offspring with chewed-off limbs (since they do grow back) :lol: ...? JK.

-Naomi


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

Hehehahahaha ... wow, this thread should be in the swap / thread section ...


----------



## Aaron (Feb 12, 2004)

amber2461 said:


> Hehehahahaha ... wow, this thread should be in the swap / thread section ...


Yeah, this is fun! Okay, ipods are cool and I think anyone would be down with that trade, but derelict, rotten kids? dismembered body parts? What good is that? Do your kids do yard work? cook? clean the bathroom? Unless this guy in asia or Gnome's little elven friend is an amputee, what good is an arm or leg or both? Maybe they are supposed to feed it to their pet Red Tail Catfish? Come on guys, lets be more creative!

BETTER YET! Lets make a contest out of this!

The person with the most creative response will get some MINI PELLIA!!!!
What would you trade for this little plant?

Gnome, since you started this thread, how bout you set a time frame, then we'll have a vote or something. A poll maybe?

Oh yeah, and the plant will come from Timber the wonderpup. (see avatar)
He collects it when he goes on hikes into the mountains.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

> The person who's sending me the mini pellia - he told me that there's somebody who calls himself "Manuran" on Aquabid who occasionally auctions off this stuff,


I local friend gave me some of that stuff a while back. It grew pretty well for a while but did not attach to anything. I had it hairnetted to a rock. At about the same time, both mine and my friend's turned black and died. Totally dead.

All the other plants were doing quite well, so why it happened is a total mystery. Does it dislike continual submersion? I'm not sure.


----------



## gnome (Jan 27, 2004)

Cavan, I asked somebody else this, but could you recall if there was a temperature spike around that time? If you couldn't attribute it to anything, it's very likely mine will be dead before I have it a week. I do have two tanks that are not heated, and I'll probably put it in one of these. 

Aaron, well, since it seems my portion is already secured (right :biggrin: ?), sure - all "creative responses" must be in by... Thursday? Votes taken Friday-Sunday noon your time, and prize sent Monday? I'm not sure how to set up a poll, so somebody else a little less computer-challenged will have to do that part. 

So how do you want to deal with the shipping? Winner pays? Do you want to limit it to the U.S. or no? Boy - I'm dying to see what sort of entries we get :lol: . 

-Naomi


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

Hmmmm ... it will probably won't make it across the border then... ~sigh~ oh well ... c'est la vie!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I don't think there was any temperature spike. I run my tank on the cool side, and the weather was fairly cool, so I don't think that was it. Besides, my friend's tank is almost always around 78-80 degrees.


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

I had the same experience as Cavan...

I don't recall their being a temperature spike with mine either...it grew well for a couple of months, even doubled in size. The new growth was all bright green and then I decided to superglue the mesh to my driftwood, it grew a little bit and then the original growth turned black and died...I removed it from the driftwood and it grew for a little while before it all finally turned black and died. No idea what happened, but definitely a neat little plant. Does it dislike lower pH and KH? I also could never get it to attach to anything, I just held it in place with aluminum mesh.


----------



## baj (Nov 2, 2004)

I offer in trade for mini pellia a clump of java moss. The java moss was grown in enriched water tap water, fully submersed.The java moss is in the living room tank and gets irradiated by EM radiation from the tv 2hrs a day, so it is guarenteed algae free. Shipping will be matched. I will throw in extras from my trim bucket, as a courtesy.


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

How many of those in this thread that do own Mini Pellias anyway? Wow ... keep the post coming, this way, if I EVER get my hands on a few thalli, I might prepare a nano tank for it.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I have a clump of it that's been growing submerged for about a year now. It started out a much darker green than what's shown in the AB photo, and has stayed that way. It is still growing, so maybe there's a darker type of it? :???: At any rate, I'm not about to start throwing it out thinking it's dying.... LOL!
I might have some to share when this grows out a little more. 

If I think of it, I'll try to get a pic later to see what you guys think of the color.


----------



## gnome (Jan 27, 2004)

JanS said:


> I have a clump of it that's been growing submerged for about a year now. It started out a much darker green than what's shown in the AB photo, and has stayed that way. It is still growing, so maybe there's a darker type of it? :???: At any rate, I'm not about to start throwing it out thinking it's dying.... LOL!
> I might have some to share when this grows out a little more.
> 
> If I think of it, I'll try to get a pic later to see what you guys think of the color.


Jan, do you know if yours was originally from Asia? I asked "fruitpie" if there were any reports of the "mini pellia" there (in Singapore) inexplicably going black and dying, and he said no. He described it as growing medium speed, too - even under low-light conditions.

:-k I think we're dealing with two different species, here, although I'm still interested to try the variety from Hawaii...

Thanks for sharing. I'd love to see a photo!

-Naomi


----------



## richy (Nov 8, 2004)

Aaron said:


> Yeah, this is fun! Okay, ipods are cool and I think anyone would be down with that trade, but derelict, rotten kids? dismembered body parts? What good is that? Do your kids do yard work? cook? clean the bathroom? Unless this guy in asia or Gnome's little elven friend is an amputee, what good is an arm or leg or both? Maybe they are supposed to feed it to their pet Red Tail Catfish? Come on guys, lets be more creative!
> 
> BETTER YET! Lets make a contest out of this!
> 
> ...


what about those of us who are creativity-impaired? i can't come up with anything better than my arm...


----------



## richy (Nov 8, 2004)

Cavan Allen said:


> I local friend gave me some of that stuff a while back. It grew pretty well for a while but did not attach to anything. I had it hairnetted to a rock. At about the same time, both mine and my friend's turned black and died. Totally dead.
> 
> All the other plants were doing quite well, so why it happened is a total mystery. Does it dislike continual submersion? I'm not sure.


the pic on aquabid and others that i've seen seem to suggest that the growth does attach... at first glance, it looks like a moss of some type; however, that's just pure speculation, since i have absolutely no exp with this plant whatsoever.

Naomi--

what does your source say? does it grow attached or is it like regular pellia that grows unattached?

rich


----------



## gnome (Jan 27, 2004)

I'm sorry... I'm getting so confused, here. I think Aaron mentioned that this stuff grows excruciatingly slowly. I *inferred* from fruitpie's description that his stuff grows just as slowly, but no, I think the fact that the species he has was only introduced in Singapore last year, and that it was passed on to very few hobbyists to grow out is actually why it's so expensive. I take it now to mean that it doesn't grow fast enough to distribute within the hobby quickly, but it must grow faster than the stuff in Hawaii. 

-Naomi


----------



## gnome (Jan 27, 2004)

richy said:


> Naomi--
> 
> what does your source say? does it grow attached or is it like regular pellia that grows unattached?
> 
> rich


I'll have to ask. But it's probably the middle of the night there  . Later.

-Naomi


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm not sure where mine originated. I bought it on Aqua Bid, and I think it was a member here who I got it from.

I took a couple of quick pics, but they aren't very good. One is of the Mini Pellia and the other is of regular Monosolenium tenerum. The size comparison isn't good since the mini is much smaller than it looks in the pic, but I'll just post it for color comparison.

Mine doesn't attach very well either, but neither has my Monosolenium tenerum to date. It's also a little leggy since it isn't in one of the highest light tanks.


----------



## Aaron (Feb 12, 2004)

The liverwort here in Hawaii will attach to a substrate as well as Monoselenium tenerum, which is not that much. I have found that it is a fragile plant that does not like to be shaded, needs clean water, and will die if blasted by H2O2. As far as it not taking to continual submersion, the longest I've kept it underwater was about 6 months. (The plants met their demise by way of H2O2 poisoning) I have found it growing on rocks partially submerged and in prepetually wet areas like spray zones of water falls. 

The possible ID of this stuff might be Riccardia chamedryfolia. 

I'll ask my friend who introduced me to this plant if he would like to comment on it's ID, suitablility of long term submersion and the origins of the Asian mini pellia.


----------



## danio27 (Jul 24, 2004)

I made inquiries about the mini pellia to a seller in Singapore and I was told that it grew attached to driftwood.


----------



## fishmaster#1 (Apr 10, 2005)

I have some of this mini stuff If you want some pm me it is 15 dollars shipped for quarter size clump


----------



## gnome (Jan 27, 2004)

Okay - running out of time... Aaron said that the terms I suggested were fine, and that he'll pay the shipping. He still hasn't gotten back to me about whether he'll ship internationally or just within the U.S. 

So I guess I'll start a post in the "Sale/Trade" forum so we can get this thing going :biggrin: . I'll put a link from here when I start that baby up. How about we take entries until Friday noon and we'll start the polls ("votes") then? Could somebody set up the poll thingie? I'm really a computer dunce. 

Thanks!

-Naomi


----------



## baj (Nov 2, 2004)

no takers for my offer of java moss?? ok i will include some duckweed and some utricularia gibba, these are super rare plants, check how many people have them. most people throw them out but i grow them, that makes them rare automatically. so here goes, java moss, bladerwort and duckweed for mini pellia.


----------



## gnome (Jan 27, 2004)

*Oops! Sorry.*

Sorry, Baj. Here's where to make your "offers" :biggrin: :

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=6404

Have fun, all! 

-Naomi


----------



## dom (Apr 28, 2004)

Giant Riccia is another name of Mini Pelia which lfs named in Singapore or Malaysia. Borrowed a picture from a member in another forum.









The selling price is S$20 as in a thumb size. Monosolenium Tenerum can be easily found in Malaysia. One of my friend found some just at the road side. But the size of the pelia he found are between the Monosolenium Tenerum and mini pelia. He tried to grow submersed. And Yes... it is growing. But very slow. Here is the picture









I found quite a number of emersed mini pelia when i was having my jungle tracking in the Forest Reserved Institute Malaysia. Took back some to try out. But due to out of quarantine tank. I just keeping them in plastic bag and they getting dry just within 2 days.

Anyway, I am waiting for the permit to enter the forest again to do the research on mosses n mini pelia.

Here is the picture of emersed mini pelia which i found. The size of the wood which the pelia growing on it...around thumb size.


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

Hey Dom

Don't get caught, okay? ~big smile~


----------



## jdigiorgio (Jan 29, 2004)

*I Am Going To Have To Confiscate The Mini Peliia!!*

GREETINGS,

I am in the Coast guard and live in DC. I am sorry to say that I will have to take a LONGGGGG boat ride to confiscate that Pelia. According to section 32 of U.S. code 746 section 8, sub-section 239, paragraph 2, sub paragraph 14, this plant has been deemed an endangered species and must be grown by a U.S. official aquatic officer, until there is enough to start sharing the wealth with the fellow aquascaping community. Please send sample portion of plant in question to Lt Jon DiGiorgio. If plants are not sent, then I might just have to jump overboard... It will be on all of your heads, cause I can't swim that well.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Is this by chance the plant. Sorry I can't read any of the words

http://www.rva.ne.jp/plants/mosu_nami.htm


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

"WOW!" ~sigh~


----------



## Pseuro (Aug 23, 2004)

dennis, that looks liek seaweed to me..
i think i had some in my miso soup today


----------



## Robert (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi Naomi,
I had a good laugh on this thread :mrgreen: . BTW, how comes that he offers you some of the "mini pellia" but not me? :-D I just get HC or petite nana but no liverwort :? . I guess he was so fascinated by your posts in Shrimpnow.com. 

BTW, the picture of the "mini pellia" was taken by Joe, fruitpie's "mini pellia" looks exactly like this. It grows slowly but there are plants which grow even much slower e.g. downois. So you should be able to share some of it in a few months.

best regards

Robert
shrimpnow.com


----------



## richy (Nov 8, 2004)

dennis said:


> Is this by chance the plant. Sorry I can't read any of the words
> 
> http://www.rva.ne.jp/plants/mosu_nami.htm


drool.....


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

> cause I can't swim that well


You are in the Coast Guard and you can not swim that well? Oh my!


----------



## gnome (Jan 27, 2004)

There was only one [sneaky, in all respects :biggrin: ] entry posted in the following thread:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=6404 The rest are here, in this thread.

I figured out how to set up the poll thingie and you can cast your vote here:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=6468

BTW, I can enter up to four more contestants (if the post options will allow me to edit the poll) and will accept them if they're in before 6PM PST. So you might want to hold off on voting until later.

Thanks, people! And good luck, All!

-Naomi


----------



## gnome (Jan 27, 2004)

richy said:


> Naomi--
> 
> what does your source say? does it grow attached or is it like regular pellia that grows unattached?
> 
> rich


He says it does attach.


----------



## gnome (Jan 27, 2004)

Robert said:


> Hi Naomi,
> I had a good laugh on this thread :mrgreen: . BTW, how comes that he offers you some of the "mini pellia" but not me? :-D I just get HC or petite nana but no liverwort :? . I guess he was so fascinated by your posts in Shrimpnow.com.


Hi, Robert  ! Good to see you here!

My mini pellia is coming from Aaron, not fruitpie (I don't believe Aaron is a member of Shrimpnow... YET :biggrin: ). Mine will be a species that grows wild in Hawaii. I'm almost certain now that these are two different species. Hopefully, I will have an opportunity someday to try out the one in dom's first photo. That is the very photo that made me start this thread. But I'm excited to be getting the Hawaiian one, too - I always enjoy trying something new, although I do tend to kill most things  .

I'll likely have to wait a while for the pellia from Asia because I worry about receiving things like that from outside of the U.S. There are even certain plants that are not permitted in just my state (California). Somebody a little braver will have to do the "dirty work" of smuggling in the goods  .

Dom, are you a bryologist? Might you happen to know (or know of) Professor Tan? I love those photos of the emersed "pellia." It's like the thalli are just wedged in between the "bark" of the tree. You must have quite a collection of liverworts and mosses! Thank you for posting the photos!

-Naomi


----------



## Aaron (Feb 12, 2004)

OKAY THE CONTEST IS OVER!!! I just got this email today and I deem this this person the winner!

"If you pick me to be the winner, then I will pose with the
mini-pellia. I shall strip down to my bikini while holding the
mini-pellia. Such "effective" advertisement will surely help your
auctions. "

too funny.


----------



## Magnus (Feb 4, 2004)

of Mini Pellia... 
held by contest winner?


----------



## gnome (Jan 27, 2004)

AAAaaack!!! She did it! She actually did it! Well, you certainly can't beat that... And this should show you MEN about the POWER of female persuasion :badgrin: ... Heh-heh-heh... :twisted:

-Naomi

Hey, wait a minute... Gomer? You wanna make good on your offer? :lol:

Ooh - or maybe the winning offer was not a woman's :shock: !


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

Hehehahahaha .... this is sure one of the most interesting topics around so far ... thanks Naomi!


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

by default I win in a paradox LOL. If I win, then the other person cannot win. and since I win by offering nothign more than an offer, then I still owe an offer of which is not defined 

...so I'll trade you a slice of limbo for some mini pellia LOL.


----------



## gnome (Jan 27, 2004)

Gomer said:


> ...so I'll trade you a slice of limbo for some mini pellia LOL.


Is "limbo" a type of pizza? If my husband were offering the prize in this contest, he probably would have taken that (unless it's got ham and pineapple on it).

Marge, glad you found this thread amusing... I had fun, too! I'm just sorry you couldn't enter the contest because of geography... I was told by Fruitpie that he was going to try and sell some small pieces for much cheaper (less than $20 USD) with the option of having it sent via VERY SLOW mail (a few bucks). He said that he kept a small piece in the dark for 10 days and it survived looking only slightly stressed. This will probably happen in the near future, and he said he'd let me know so I can inform you guys. He's eager to spread it around to hobbyists in other parts of the world, so there will be your chance to get the Asian "mini pellia!" Maybe you'll be the first in Canada  !

This was fun, everybody!!! :biggrin:

-Naomi


----------



## gnome (Jan 27, 2004)

All contestants... Would you please go to the poll to see the terms of your "consolation prize"... :biggrin:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=6468

Thank you.

-Naomi


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

Congratulations to ALL the contestants, in my eyes, you are all WINNERS!!!

Cheers

p.s. I look forward to the day when Canadians get to bid as well ...


----------



## dom (Apr 28, 2004)

Hi Naomi,

I am not a bryologist. Just a hobbyst who crazy about mosses and liverwort. Are you talking about the same Prof.Tan? Is it Prof. Benito Tan?

I am not really get in touch with him personal. But through another member who staying in Singapore. But I do have contact with Haji Mohamad who found Fissiden sp with another 2 guys. Haji Mohamad is a professor who was into mosses and lot of liverwort.

Here is the picture of fissiden sp.
http://www.rva.ne.jp/gallary4/200311/1102/6823_5661.jpg
http://www.rva.ne.jp/gallary4/200311/1102/6823_5660.jpg


----------



## Aaron (Feb 12, 2004)

Those of you who played along with our silly little game, the worlds smallest pellia PORTION is on it's way to you. I am really sorry, but after dividing it all equally, the portions were TINY. It was all I had at the moment and I did not keep any for myself. When I find some time and the weather is right, I'll go collect more. Marge, I'm sending yours on Mon. Expect it on friday or saturday. Hope you guys enjoy it!!


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

Hey Aaron

Thanks for the heads-up, will keep an eye out for the Postman .. hehehehe

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## gnome (Jan 27, 2004)

Aaron said:


> Those of you who played along with our silly little game, the worlds smallest pellia PORTION is on it's way to you. I am really sorry, but after dividing it all equally, the portions were TINY. It was all I had at the moment and I did not keep any for myself. When I find some time and the weather is right, I'll go collect more. Marge, I'm sending yours on Mon. Expect it on friday or saturday. Hope you guys enjoy it!!


Aw, MAN!!! I *told* you I was in no rush for the stuff... I could've waited  . Anyway, since you've already sent it, I guess all I can do is to let you know how much I appreciate your very kind gesture. Thanks a million, and if I ever happen upon some rare and cool-looking plants, you'll get first dibbs. You rock :rock: !!!

-Naomi


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

I second Naomi on that except for the rare plants part, nothing to offer you here though, sowwie.


----------



## gnome (Jan 27, 2004)

Aaron,

You dear, DEAR man! Thank you SO much (for the million-and-tenth time)!!! Just got it... PERFECT - you're awesome! :supz:

-Naomi


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

what should the water params be for this plant? can it be low light and no co2?


----------



## richy (Nov 8, 2004)

Aaron, i 2nd turtleheads question... what are the best water parameters for it? what is the best way to grow it out? i've placed what you sent to me in a protective mesh (all around) and put it in my tank to grow out. does it grow better on driftwood? Thanks.


----------



## Aaron (Feb 12, 2004)

Ideally, water on the soft and cool side would be good but not needed. It does however need a lot of light and CO2. It will simply fall apart if it is shaded. 

Algae can be a big problem. DO NOT USE H2O2! 

Just treat it like any other light loving plant and it should be fine.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

how do you convert it from emersed to submersed?


----------



## Aaron (Feb 12, 2004)

You put it in water. Seriously, just sink it and it will be fine. It adapts really well. I've found it actually growing submersed in nature, something you rarely see with bryophytes here in Hawaii.


----------



## richy (Nov 8, 2004)

turtlehead said:


> how do you convert it from emersed to submersed?


that brings up another question? was the sample you sent emersed in water? or grown submersed?

i'm using diy co2. is this enuff?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

would it be aright in a goldfish bowl less than 1/4 a gallon with excel?


----------



## gnome (Jan 27, 2004)

Here it is again, only look at the extreme drop in price! =P~

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?liveplantsb&1116301185

-Naomi


----------

